# Building an incubator.



## Jlant85 (Mar 8, 2014)

So I've been watching a lot of videos on making your own incubator and i just have one questions... has any of you ever used a Hydrofarm Digital Thermostat for maintaining heat? I mean should just get a incubator but curious about making my own =D


----------



## motero (Mar 8, 2014)

It might work, But what you want to look for is a proportional thermostat. They can regulate the temperature better.


----------



## Jlant85 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah this is my first time building one... and my first clutch... Since i only have one female laying eggs... i just wanted to make a small incubator... nothing too big... I was also looking at hubavator but the look huge...


----------

